# Cichlid keeping checklist



## dovetail (Feb 8, 2011)

My main tank is cycling. I have the filters and heater,rocks and substrate. What are some of the odds and ends that I will need to make my fish comfortable and stay healthy?
Thanks Bob


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Food, algae scraper, net (or 2), tank divider (in combination with a net or 2 to get help get fish out) and I use a plastic kid's medicine syringe to fill my water test tubes up.

You'll want some way to isolate fish too.

I personally have a couple cheap 10 gallon kit tanks for isolation. This way I can quarantine new arrivals, medicate a fish in a smaller volume of water (clout stains all plastic blue too), etc.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *dovetail*,

In addition to what *dotbomb* said, you will need equipment to do water changes. Specifically, a gravel vac and 5 gallon bucket or if you have a larger tank it might be worth the investment in a python (a water changing device that attaches to a sink faucet).

I also like to keep aquarium salt on hand to treat ich or open wounds.

I am sure others will have more advice and I am sure you will come up with your own needs as you go.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, I can't live w/o my water changer that hooks to my sink. It took a trip to my hardware store to buy the proper adapter for my sinks but it makes changing water in 3 tanks a breeze.

I also have a measuring glass for dosing my water treatment chemicals during water changes. It also comes in handy for measuring salt. I have rock salt. $0.99 for a box at the grocery store. Just make sure whatever salt you use is non-iodized.

I have a 5lb box of polyester fiberfill/quilt batting that I use fill the top half of my eheim canister with for great mechanical filtration.

Also I have multiple buckets. They come in handy for lots of uses (rinsing filter media, holding gravel/decor while doing work on the tank, etc).


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

Yep, lots of those 5 gallon buckets from Home Depot come in handy and their just $2.50.


----------



## Jimring (Jan 30, 2011)

I haven't started my tank yet, but a few things I'm planning on:

5 gal buckets. Going to mark them "FISH ONLY" so that someone doesn't accidentally use them for washing the car, or floors.

In conjunction with the syphon device that attaches to the faucet, another smaller bucket to let the device drain into in the sink, so that any sand/gravel picked up will go into the bucket, and not down the drain. For preservation of sand.gravel, and protection of the drain.
Also marked "FISH ONLY" as I'd want to return the sand/gravel to the tank.


----------



## Imaconvict (Feb 1, 2010)

Along with the other great ideas given, it is always wise to keep spare filter parts on hand such as impellers, seals and other parts pertinent to your particular filter. I also use a battery operated pump that switches on when power is lost so I keep extra batteries on hand.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Another alternative to spare filter parts is to run a sponge filter as a secondary filter. Couple that with one of those battery operated air pumps and you still have filtration during a power outage with a simple switch of an air line. The downside to running a sponge filter is they are bulky and air pumps in general can be noisy.


----------



## dovetail (Feb 8, 2011)

Great ideas....a net,didn't give it a thought. Have the buckets and they are marked. Salt??????????? Is this to adjust ph or for illness. Is epsom salt the same?? Going to pick up a 10 gal starter tank for your reasons. I'm not sure what a sponge filter is or where to get one. Running a 55 gal so water changes should'nt be a real chore. I have a plastic pump siphon but would like something more sturdy. Any ideas or brands?
Thanks peeps
Bob


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

Salt, aquarium salt; helps with slime coat, increases KH. Some people don't use it. I've had no issues using it, so I continue to use it in small doses (1tbsp/10 gallons)

Epsom salt increases GH, general hardness, malawi loves it. I have VERY soft water, so I use 1 tbsp/5 gallons)

Sponge Filters: (just an example) http://www.aquariumguys.com/aquarium-sp ... lters.html
- they're great for fry as they wont get sucked up the intake
- also great at holding BB (beneficial bacteria)

Water changes, get a python or Aqueon equivalent, you'll thank us later. It's a hose you attach to your sink. I can do a 50% water change in my 75 gallon in about 10 minutes or less.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Definately Epsom salt, not only for changing water params if you need to, but alot of people also use it when treating for bloat and some other ailments. Some swear by it. Along those same lines, for the rift lake cichlids, it's not a bad idea to have some Metronidazole on hand. I also didn't see an algae scraper listed.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

DrgRcr said:


> I also didn't see an algae scraper listed.


I just use old credit/rewards cards for scrapers, they work well, and i like to think they are less likely to scratch glass.

Thanks,
matt


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

DrgRcr said:


> I also didn't see an algae scraper listed.


 It was #2 on the 1st response


----------



## beccam (Nov 16, 2010)

dotbomb said:


> Oh yeah, I can't live w/o my water changer that hooks to my sink. It took a trip to my hardware store to buy the proper adapter for my sinks but it makes changing water in 3 tanks a breeze.


what hardware store? mine doesn't fit to any sinks in my house, and i was at a few local shops, no one seemed to have the knowledge to help me (and i am by no means educated in sink stuff) i have been using tape around it every time I do any work, it's messy!

also fish towels are great to keep on hand, any old towel will work. or if you fell really fancy you can get customized golf towels. :roll:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Glaneon said:


> DrgRcr said:
> 
> 
> > I also didn't see an algae scraper listed.
> ...


----------



## Jimring (Jan 30, 2011)

beccam said:


> dotbomb said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, I can't live w/o my water changer that hooks to my sink. It took a trip to my hardware store to buy the proper adapter for my sinks but it makes changing water in 3 tanks a breeze.
> ...


Take the aerator off of your faucet of choice, take it and yourwater changer hose to the hardware store, and tell them you need an adapter to make these work. They should be able to look at it and figurre out what you need. It'll probably cost a few bucks or less.


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

beccam said:


> what hardware store? mine doesn't fit to any sinks in my house, and i was at a few local shops, no one seemed to have the knowledge to help me (and i am by no means educated in sink stuff) i have been using tape around it every time I do any work, it's messy


It took some hunting but I found adapters at Home Depot. I probably spent 40 minutes in the aisle opening packages and matching faucet threads.


----------



## Jmanolinsky (Jun 4, 2010)

beccam,

If you unscrew the aerator on your sink and take it to your local home improvement store, they can help you find the right adapter. I just use a 50 foot garden hose that I bought to use only on my tanks with shut offs at each end. In all, it was less than $15.

Good point about the towels. I have about three dedicated to my fish tanks. There is usually one in the floor by one of the tanks for quick access.

Hope this helps,

Jman


----------



## SandBagger (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess my suggestion won't directly make your fish comfortable and stay healthy, but one thing to consider would be to keep a notebook dedicated to your fish and their behavior. I particularly recommend this if your are going with Tangs. It's only been about a month for me, but I have noticed some interesting happenings within my tank that I know one day soon I will forget, but I'll always have in writing to reference if need be.


----------

